# Erdinger Clone/style Beer Ag Help



## Gout (11/2/10)

I have a mate who is in sweet sweet love with this fine beer. 

I said i might try and brew it ( similar in style) if i find the time. A search on the board and google have some hints but i am still not sure

i gather its the Wyeast 3068 as the best yeast

the hops seem to be something like (23Lt)
9.00 gmPearle [8.00%] (90 min)Hops8.5 IBU
12.00 gmTettnang [4.50%] (90 min)Hops6.4 IBU
12.00 gmTettnang [4.50%] (45 min)Hops5.5 IBU
7.00 gmTettnang [4.50%] (15 min)Hops1.7 IBU

and malt i have seen anything from 50:50 pils:wheat


Does anyone have more info and ideas on this beer - maybe they have perfected it..... I have not had the beer for a long time so looking for some help

Also what's the sweet spot for temps with this yeast. I have used it before and remember it kicks off hard and fast spewing out of the fermenter and its a balance act with temps between clean and too much banana/clove etc

thanks for the input


----------



## warra48 (11/2/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=932

This recipe is as close as I've got to it. Was a simple brew to make.

I used a decent sized starter, 3 litres rather than the 1.5 litres in the recipe. I poured off the starter beer, leaving just the slurry. I added a couple of litres of wort to the slurry in the starter bottle, and aerated that before pitching all of it. I didn't aerate the batch itself at all. It took off in a hurry and crawled out of the top of the fermenter overnight. I'd suggest a blowoff tube.


----------



## Gout (11/2/10)

Thanks Warra, that's of great help. 

Was there issues of a stuck sparge? I will add rice hulls anyway to try and ensure its not an issue

did you have to start slightly colder (the fridge) to counter the heat given off by a rapid start?

I will most likely brew 60Lt in a 100Lt fermenter so i pray its enough head space. 

As this is a lot of wheat beer, i know its best fresh but how well did you find it ages?
I ask this as its not likely i can brew it again this year so hopefully a few kegs and bottles lasts him/us a long time without loosing its fine taste.


----------



## jyo (11/2/10)

warra48 said:


> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum//ind...&recipe=932
> 
> This recipe is as close as I've got to it. Was a simple brew to make.
> 
> I used a decent sized starter, 3 litres rather than the 1.5 litres in the recipe. I poured off the starter beer, leaving just the slurry. I added a couple of litres of wort to the slurry in the starter bottle, and aerated that before pitching all of it. I didn't aerate the batch itself at all. It took off in a hurry and crawled out of the top of the fermenter overnight. I'd suggest a blowoff tube.




This is a great recipe, quite close me thinks. Still tapping this one as we type. Great work, Warra.


----------



## warra48 (11/2/10)

I chilled the batch overnight before ptiching the yeast the next morning. It was all at 17.5C when I did this, and I kept it there the whole 8 days it was in the fermenter.

I don't know how it ages! I drank my first bottle 1 week post bottling, and love it so much, it was all gone about 3 to 4 weeks later.
Conventional wisdom is that these sorts of beers are better drunk fresh. I don't think they're meant to be aged.


----------



## jyo (11/2/10)

warra48 said:


> I chilled the batch overnight before ptiching the yeast the next morning. It was all at 17.5C when I did this, and I kept it there the whole 8 days it was in the fermenter.
> 
> I don't know how it ages! I drank my first bottle 1 week post bottling, and love it so much, it was all gone about 3 to 4 weeks later.
> Conventional wisdom is that these sorts of beers are better drunk fresh. I don't think they're meant to be aged.



This will be close to three weeks in the keg and I agree; it hasn't greatly improved all that much. It was very tasty fresh and it is is still lurvly now. High end of bubblegum and banana and it has developed some cinnamon/clove flavours, but that might be due to my high ferment temps at 23-25. Either way, it's a beautiful drop :icon_drool2: .




Edit- added pic


----------



## Gout (11/2/10)

4 weeks and you call that not yet aged  thats an old beer around here hehe

I guess the bottles he buys in aus are older than a few months given the shipping and sale in the shops so i think it will be ok

Thanks again lads i am sure to brew this!


----------



## randomiser (19/3/13)

Does anyone have a copy of this recipe on hand they can post?


----------



## warra48 (19/3/13)

Here ya go:


----------



## randomiser (19/3/13)

Cheers Warra!


----------



## jimmyfozzers (29/3/13)

Can anyone help me out with a mash schedule for this one? Ta!


----------



## mikk (30/3/13)

http://www.weyermannmalt.com/eng/hr.asp?go=detailrz&idrz=13&umenue=yes&idmenue=42&sprache=2

I can vouch for this recipe, using S-33 surprisingly enough. And it comes with a good mash schedule...


----------

